
Show HN: SimpleSQL, SQLite Database Reachable over HTTP - siscia
https://app.swaggerhub.com/apis-docs/redbeardlab/simplesql.redbeardlab.com/0.0.0
======
breck
I like it! I've often wanted instant ephemeral DBs for testing and think
SQLite is an excellent choice for it.

It might be nice to have a simple GUI for each DB. Perhaps leverage something
like
[https://github.com/simonw/datasette](https://github.com/simonw/datasette).
Also a few sample DBs. Cool stuff!

~~~
siscia
Thanks!

Feel free to subscribe to the mail list.

I will announce coming features like authentication soon.

------
siscia
Guys, here there is the same page but with examples:
[https://app.swaggerhub.com/apis-
docs/redbeardlab/simplesql.r...](https://app.swaggerhub.com/apis-
docs/redbeardlab/simplesql.redbeardlab.com/0.0.1)

